# Nice to see in mid september



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

I have a very good alfalfa bloom going strong and I'm in Michigan.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I cut our Sainfoin late so it could reseed itself and it is blooming again now. This is a first for us to have a flow this late in the year. It does not appear to be producing the nectar it does earlier in the year, but the hives are gaining weight.
Dave


----------

